# where to do bank fishing



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

Im trying to find a spot that is kid friendly but away from public to go bank fishing, lake or river. Im from texas so Im use to pulling up a truck to the bank and putting tailgate down and relaxing. I live in SW Pensacola, im willing to drive 45 min.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I see folks scattered along the ICW on Canal Road in OB. Have no idea if they catch anything or not, but you can park right on the bank and fish from you truck


----------



## Sea Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

East side Wahoo ball park


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Lakewood Park Bayou Chico*

I live across the bayou from Lakewood Park and see folks bank fishing often. If you are westbound on Barrancas, just as you come to the bottom of the big bridge, turn right and stay on that street it becomes Lakewood.
You will have to park in the lot by the street and walk about 100 yards.

Enjoy


----------



## Hobbie24 (Apr 2, 2011)

You would love Beck's lake. You can fish from the bank or rent a john boat. Go up hwy 29 and turn right at becks lake rd next to the paper mill. You will take a left on a dirt road. when you think you might be lost you are in the right place.


----------

